# "Do you have candy? The last uber driver had candy."



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Now, granted, I am in a black car, but still...

A clean black car isn't enough.
Magazines and the ****in New York Times isn't enough.
Tissues and chargers aren't enough.
Chilled ****in Fiji water isn't enough.

Anyway, candy would melt in this heat. This is Florida!

To make matters worse, I drove 15 minutes to the pickup, drove around the apartment complex for nearly 5 minutes to find her building -- for a 12 minute ride. At the end of it, I took $15.75 after uber's cut. That's not terrible, but goddamn, the entitlement kills me. It's a 12 minute ride. 

Do you need candy, water, music and stories all in one short ride? Not that I would mind sharing it, but I would never ask for it! Besides, you just left your apartment where there's water, and you're going to a completely dead sport's bar where there's water. Do you have to crack that bottle on this whopping 12 minute ride? It's like my mom raiding the unattended housekeeping cart at the hotel, except they're doing it to my ****ing face!

Of course they're millennials, so they have no idea that they're paying taxi prices because they've likely never been in one -- and they're the uber generation, so they believe tipping is OVER.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Now, granted, I am in a black car, but still...
> 
> A clean black car isn't enough.
> Magazines and the ****in New York Times isn't enough.
> ...


Raiding the housekeeping cart .... Ahem... Emmmm......who does that?NOT ME, that's who!! Okay, maybe just a little bit, but I only take what I'm going to use while I am there!! And I tip housekeeping! And they don't pay for the supplies....there, glad I cleared my conscience!

No you are not wrong. Candy in Black car? Bah!

A Black car should not smell like food. It should smell like leather!!

We do have single, wrapped mint lifesavers most of the time, but they are in the console. We do not keep a buffet out for clients. It makes the car look messy.We don't even keep newspapers anymore. We will, on occasion , keep a local magazine, or perhaps a wine tour brochure,but we keep our brochures stocked in the drivers folder, the driver gets a good idea of the passenger's interest, and may give a special brochure accordingly.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Raiding the housekeeping cart .... Ahem... Emmmm......who does that?NOT ME, that's who!! Okay, maybe just a little bit, but I only take what I'm going to use while I am there!! And I tip housekeeping! And they don't pay for the supplies....there, glad I cleared my conscience!
> 
> No you are not wrong. Candy in Black car? Bah!
> 
> ...


Um, my mom fills a garbage bag with towels, soaps, etc, etc., but that's because she got herself scammed into a time share, so she figures she might as well get her money's worth. I don't really blame her, but it embarrasses me. Yet I have a shelf full of those towels, so I'm a total hypocrite to complain 

One of the first questions was, "Do you have candy?"
"Ooh, I'm going to partake in this Fiji water."
"Make a right, oh you probably know where you're going."
"Can you turn this up? I love this song!"
(While the music is up, and we're 10 blocks from their destination) "So do you get crazy passengers? What kinda' crazy stories do you have?" (I really hate talking over a bunch of noise.)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UOTE="JaxBeachDriver, post: 293703, member: 5419"]Now, granted, I am in a black car, but still...

A clean black car isn't enough.
Magazines and the ****in New York Times isn't enough.
Tissues and chargers aren't enough.
Chilled ****in Fiji water isn't enough.

Anyway, candy would melt in this heat. This is Florida!

To make matters worse, I drove 15 minutes to the pickup, drove around the apartment complex for nearly 5 minutes to find her building -- for a 12 minute ride. At the end of it, I took $15.75 after uber's cut. That's not terrible, but goddamn, the entitlement kills me. It's a 12 minute ride.

Do you need candy, water, music and stories all in one short ride? Not that I would mind sharing it, but I would never ask for it! Besides, you just left your apartment where there's water, and you're going to a completely dead sport's bar where there's water. Do you have to crack that bottle on this whopping 12 minute ride? It's like my mom raiding the unattended housekeeping cart at the hotel, except they're doing it to my ****ing face!

Of course they're millennials, so they have no idea that they're paying taxi prices because they've likely never been in one -- and they're the uber generation, so they believe tipping is OVER.

Am I wrong?[/QUOTE]

I'm sure that same passenger was over here on holidays last summer. There couldn't be 2 in the World!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm about to cancel the ny times. I get it for myself, but I don't even get a chance to read it every day. I put a few magazines (from subscriptions that we somehow have) in the pocket behind the driver's seat. That's about it. I think 1 person out of ~300 rides has looked at them.

Lifesavers are doable, but the problem is I'LL ****ING EAT THEM, and I'm already sitting on my ass way too much. Or people will eat them and toss the wrappers on the floor or stuff them in some compartment that I'll miss but another customer will find. For private clients, I might not mind. ****, I'll get them chocolate truffles. But for uber? Nah. They'll probably just think uber supplies it.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Um, my mom fills a garbage bag with towels, soaps, etc, etc., but that's because she got herself scammed into a time share, so she figures she might as well get her money's worth. I don't really blame her, but it embarrasses me. Yet I have a shelf full of those towels, so I'm a total hypocrite to complain
> 
> One of the first questions was, "Do you have candy?"
> "Ooh, I'm going to partake in this Fiji water."
> ...


Lol! Sounds like my mom! She used to take us to Ponderosa buffet. We'd all order chopped steak dinners, then eat real dinner from buffet. Then we would take the rolls and steak, and make "hamburger doggy bags" for lunch the following day. She would have all of us take an orange from the salad bar and stuff it in our pockets to take home. She justified it somehow!! Haha! That's how you feed five kids!!

I guess modern mothers will teach their children how to graze from their hired car!!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Lol! Sounds like my mom! She used to take us to Ponderosa buffet. We'd all order chopped steak dinners, then eat real dinner from buffet. Then we would take the rolls and steak, and make "hamburger doggy bags" for lunch the following day. She would have all of us take an orange from the salad bar and stuff it in our pockets to take home. She justified it somehow!! Haha! That's how you feed five kids!!
> 
> I guess modern mothers will teach their children how to graze from their hired car!!


Your mom sounds like my father-in-law, except he only had 2 kids. He's just obsessed with not losing his money. I'm sure he's worth a pretty penny, but Applebees was/is as outlandish to him as a solid gold bidet.

The stories you and my husband will share over tequila when you come visit...


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

1. I don't take stuff from hotels, I just put stuff in weird places... Pillow in the fridge, chair in the bathtub, bedsheets tied to bed posts, etc.

2. I'm only a X driver. They only thing I keep out for customers are phone chargers. I work mostly nights and customer like that. I have a cooler with water, gum, etc for me, but will give it if asked. I don't just hand that stuff out


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Now, granted, I am in a black car, but still...
> 
> A clean black car isn't enough.
> Magazines and the ****in New York Times isn't enough.
> ...


Here's a response for anyone who says the last car had XYZ: "oh, they may have received a package of promotional items to give out. I've asked for this package but have not received a response. They may just offer this to new drivers"

This accomplishes one of two things... It either makes it clear to them that this stuff is not free from driver, or it leads to them saying "*no, that driver bought the items"*. In that case you can say "well, I think my husband will divorce me or have me committed if I start running my business at a loss -chuckle chuckle "


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Here's a response for anyone who says the last car had XYZ: "oh, they may have received a package of promotional items to give out. I've asked for this package but have not received a response. They may just offer this to new drivers"
> 
> This accomplishes one of two things... It either makes it clear to them that this stuff is not free from driver, or it leads to them saying "*no, that driver bought the items"*. In that case you can say "well, I think my husband will divorce me or have me committed if I start running my business at a loss -chuckle chuckle "


Genius! I'm rarely that quick-witted, so I'll have to rehearse this


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Nick tardy said:


> 1. I don't take stuff from hotels, I just put stuff in weird places... Pillow in the fridge, chair in the bathtub, bedsheets tied to bed posts, etc.
> 
> 2. I'm only a X driver. They only thing I keep out for customers are phone chargers. I work mostly nights and customer like that. I have a cooler with water, gum, etc for me, but will give it if asked. I don't just hand that stuff out


My same mother used to work as a housekeeper at the seahorse hotel here at the beach. Because of that, I always strip the beds and the unstolen towels and leave them in a pile on the floor, and I make sure all the trash is in the trash can, and I leave a tip for the housekeeper with a thank you note. Every time I stay in a hotel. Every time.

Maybe my expectation of others is too high.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Here's a response for anyone who says the last car had XYZ: "oh, they may have received a package of promotional items to give out. I've asked for this package but have not received a response. They may just offer this to new drivers"
> 
> This accomplishes one of two things... It either makes it clear to them that this stuff is not free from driver, or it leads to them saying "*no, that driver bought the items"*. In that case you can say "well, I think my husband will divorce me or have me committed if I start running my business at a loss -chuckle chuckle "


it's amazing the s*** we come up with to placate these cheap assholes


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Genius! I'm rarely that quick-witted, so I'll have to rehearse this


I should have been a lawyer instead of a tech geek


----------



## joshuajaxuberx (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey JaxBeachDriver sorry, I give out water Mints and promo cards In my x. I don't mind people taking as much as they want it's cheap at costco. But I kind of also expect them to have the courtesy to give some kind of tip if they take water.

Something that does drive me crazy is when I pick up young kids that have a huge sense of entitlement. I think it's great if there family is well off. What is not great for them to have an attitude like they're better than everybody else.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

When I hear that response, I just tell them that Uber has not sent me my box of (fill in the blank) but if they ever did, I would have it for the riders.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

I tell them Uber cut the rates ...IM forced to cut my services......sorry take it up with Uber!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver 
You don't suck on PAX toes in UberBlack? I am so disappointed in lack of your service.

And here i am, caring a female slave in my trunk to give PAX free pedicure in my UberX.

You need to step up your game if you want 5 star rating.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> My same mother used to work as a housekeeper at the seahorse hotel here at the beach. Because of that, I always strip the beds and the unstolen towels and leave them in a pile on the floor, and I make sure all the trash is in the trash can, and I leave a tip for the housekeeper with a thank you note. Every time I stay in a hotel. Every time.
> 
> Maybe my expectation of others is too high.


I usually stop and grab a bottle of wine or something when I travel. So, I always put all of my trash in the bag it came in....consciously! Seems wasteful to have to replace liners all over the room for no reason.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

joshuajaxuberx said:


> Hey JaxBeachDriver sorry, I give out water Mints and promo cards In my x. I don't mind people taking as much as they want it's cheap at costco. But I kind of also expect them to have the courtesy to give some kind of tip if they take water.
> 
> Something that does drive me crazy is when I pick up young kids that have a huge sense of entitlement. I think it's great if there family is well off. What is not great for them to have an attitude like they're better than everybody else.


FYI...
joshuajaxuberx 
if you type "@" and start typing the forum users name, it will let you tag them in the post


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> FYI...
> joshuajaxuberx
> if you type "@" and start typing the forum users name, it will let you tag them in the post


ReviTULize

Nice!! Learned something new today.

Thanks.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

joshuajaxuberx said:


> But I kind of also expect them to have the courtesy to give some kind of tip if they take water.


That's the problem. They don't have any courtesy. Makes me want to do nothing for them.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> JaxBeachDriver
> You don't suck on PAX toes in UberBlack? I am so disappointed in lack of your service.


I always offer


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

When I first started driving I gave out water and candy.. even offered it!

That lasted about 3 days.

Had empty water bottles under seat, candy wrappers all over and I was dumb enough to load up the pockets in back with the candy.. 200 individual wrapped lifesavers gone in 3 days. Granted I ate a few but people were leaving with handfuls.

Now I just say "If you like I can stop at the CirleK up the road for you to buy some gum, candy, water etc etc..." not many say ok...

My rating went down a few ticks but I am solidly at a 4.82, and I have to clean up less and get to keep more of my own cash.


----------



## joshuajaxuberx (Dec 18, 2014)

After every ride I have to clean out the back seat from candy wrappers and stuff. 

But a case of water is like 6 dollars and a huge bag of candy is 10. 16 bucks a month is well worth it i think. If every rider I have gets the feeling they are in the best uberX in town, then maybe I will get better tips.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

joshuajaxuberx said:


> After every ride I have to clean out the back seat from candy wrappers and stuff.
> 
> But a case of water is like 6 dollars and a huge bag of candy is 10. 16 bucks a month is well worth it i think. If every rider I have gets the feeling they are in the best uberX in town, then maybe I will get better tips.


How often do you get tips?


----------



## joshuajaxuberx (Dec 18, 2014)

About 20% of my rides give me close to a $2 tip. About 5% of my rides give me a 5 dollar tip


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

joshuajaxuberx said:


> After every ride I have to clean out the back seat from candy wrappers and stuff.
> 
> But a case of water is like 6 dollars and a huge bag of candy is 10. 16 bucks a month is well worth it i think. If every rider I have gets the feeling they are in the best uberX in town, then maybe I will get better tips.


LOL! I'M LAUGHING AT YOU! LOL!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

joshuajaxuberx said:


> About 20% of my rides give me close to a $2 tip. About 5% of my rides give me a 5 dollar tip


You'd probably get that either way.


----------



## joshuajaxuberx (Dec 18, 2014)

Maybe but I think I will continue.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

joshuajaxuberx said:


> About 20% of my rides give me close to a $2 tip. About 5% of my rides give me a 5 dollar tip


Like most of the drivers on here when it comes to bragging about tips ... with Joshuajaxuberx over exaggeration might be an understatement.


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

Thanks, ReviTULize, so did I


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

joshuajaxuberx said:


> After every ride I have to clean out the back seat from candy wrappers and stuff.
> 
> But a case of water is like 6 dollars and a huge bag of candy is 10. 16 bucks a month is well worth it i think. If every rider I have gets the feeling they are in the best uberX in town, then maybe I will get better tips.


The bigger problem is that your rates mean you have almost no margin!
(Base fare: $1 - $0.13 per minute - $0.75 Per mile)

Is it worth the $16/month and the extra time you have to spend after every ride cleaning?


----------



## joshuajaxuberx (Dec 18, 2014)

UberLo and TomP I don't get what your saying.

I was not trying to brag or complain. JaxBeachDriver asked, I was just answeing. I think tips suck here in jax, but the real problem is the amount of rides most nights.

Oc_DriverX I agree.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

I offer half bottles of pepto, some loose Rolaid's and maybe some halls eucalyptus from time to time if I visit grams at the old folks home. I refill the the discarded water bottles from the tap


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have life savers in the car that I don't offer unless I like the pax or if they are having a bad day I will offer them one, it seems to make them happier. For one of my spots I would love to offer water but figuring out how to keep cold water for people and fitting 4 and luggage is difficult. And before I get shit, the spot I would offer it is higher paying and 90% of the fares are tippers.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

"The last driver had candy. Do you have candy?"

"The last rider tipped me $10. Do you have a big tip for me?"


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have candy. Bit o honey. Take it or leave it. Tonight. I got a $10 tip


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> "The last driver had candy. Do you have candy?"
> 
> "The last rider tipped me $10. Do you have a big tip for me?"


LOL awesome


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Now, granted, I am in a black car, but still...
> 
> A clean black car isn't enough.
> Magazines and the ****in New York Times isn't enough.
> ...


I ask for chilled candy.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Humans can live 3 days without water in most conditions. They'll survive the trip.


I'm going to adjust that and start telling the pax "Humans can live for 3 days without water (or 30 days without food, depending on what they ask for). YOU'LL survive the trip."


----------



## TRW (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a container of hard candy in my car and the only thing I'm seeing is my @ss getting fatter. 
I keep a bottle of water in my driver side door for myself, but would offered it to a polite Pax.


----------



## ForteJ (Nov 20, 2015)

Fiji f'ing water!?

Google "Fiji water mother Jones"

Seriously if you're buying designer water shipped halfway around the world for your UberBlack clients, you can do a lot better than Fiji. Might as well stock a cooler with 12 bottles of Voss /sarcasm /derision, but maybe Fiji is just the status symbol in your town.

If you're on X, keep some Costco/wal-mart 3cents a bottle of refiltered municipal water on hand if they really want it... but this pandering with candy and aux cords and stuff makes me sick. You are giving a ride in your car. Have some self respect. Definitely have some basics on hand (paper towels, tissues, garbage bags, water, mints. Period. but don't overdo it. Pax/customers can smell desperation (for ratings, tips, etc)

Maybe the Denver 5-10pm crowd is different than California and Florida and college towns, or full-time driving, but I never offer anything unless it's a long trip (music? Water?) or the pax obviously has had a bad day or needs some water or a mint or change in music. 

I usually listen to classical 100% of the time and only had one complaint (this music puts me to sleep.. she was drunk so that would be an improvement).


Edit: I only drive lyft 10-20 hrs a week.. so maybe x and black are different even for part time here in Denver, but I don't plan to find out first hand. 4.9 in 125 rides, up from 4.75 my first week or two.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I hate Tory burch with a vengeance but there was a moment where her shoes with the stupid symbol was popular so I wore it at work as my "work" shoes; for appearances only.

I could be wearing a pair of Mary Janes from miumiu (no visible logo) and folks wouldn't make a peep but as soon as I wear those stupid flats that some how breaks open the dam for discussion.

I've also had folks comment on my cdc but not realize what label it's from.

That said, 

I've only had one uber x with candy and water and the guy kind of made me uncomfortable by "insisting" that I grab one.

I also see water bottles in other uberx but I never grab because 1) hate water and 2) feels like I'm in a hotel where if I grab from the mini bar I would be paying an arm and leg. 

You guys have some picky a** passengers


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Now, granted, I am in a black car, but still...
> 
> A clean black car isn't enough.
> Magazines and the ****in New York Times isn't enough.
> ...


I just act as if I'm furiture these days. Hello. Confirm name. Confirm destination. Shut up and drive.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> I just act as if I'm furiture these days. Hello. Confirm name. Confirm destination. Shut up and drive.


I tried that a few times, all i got was, "So.... How long have you been driving for uber/lyft."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I hate Tory burch with a vengeance but there was a moment where her shoes with the stupid symbol was popular so I wore it at work as my "work" shoes; for appearances only.
> 
> I could be wearing a pair of Mary Janes from miumiu (no visible logo) and folks wouldn't make a peep but as soon as I wear those stupid flats that some how breaks open the dam for discussion.
> 
> ...


I must be old.

Never heard of Tory Burch, miumiu or cdc (assuming NOT the Center for Disease Control).


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I must be old.
> 
> Never heard of Tory Burch, miumiu or cdc (assuming NOT the Center for Disease Control).


Shoe thing.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

F213 said:


> I tried that a few times, all i got was, "So.... How long have you been driving for uber/lyft."


yeah thats getting old, its all so fake, 9/10 of them dont care so i just tell them i started today.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

F213 said:


> I tried that a few times, all i got was, "So.... How long have you been driving for uber/lyft."


"You're my second trip. I keep hearing how it sucks because there are too many drivers and people don't tip but I'm hoping I can just make enough for my kid's new hearing aids. I don't believe that part about folks not tipping: my first rider gave me $5!"


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> yeah thats getting old, its all so fake, 9/10 of them dont care so i just tell them i started today.


I like this one, been doing it the past 3 weeks. Seems to end that topic very fast.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I must be old.
> 
> Never heard of Tory Burch, miumiu or cdc (assuming NOT the Center for Disease Control).


Nahhhh there's just too many brands to keep up with. I mean, I started wearing rick owens in 09 and got slammed on because it was cool in 07.

Cdc is collier de chien loosely translated to dog collar. but it's a name for a type of bracelet (see avatar) and my old manager actually took dog collars and double looped it into a leather bracelet whether as mine was purposely made as a bracelet and mimics one.

no worries, there's more important things in life than name recognition, I just brought it up because of fiji versus kirkland.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "You're my second trip. I keep hearing how it sucks because there are too many drivers and people don't tip ..... I don't believe that part about folks not tipping: my first rider gave me $5!"


I will use that. Thank you.


----------



## Suzdog (Nov 26, 2015)

joshuajaxuberx said:


> Hey JaxBeachDriver sorry, I give out water Mints and promo cards In my x. I don't mind people taking as much as they want it's cheap at costco. But I kind of also expect them to have the courtesy to give some kind of tip if they take water.
> 
> Something that does drive me crazy is when I pick up young kids that have a huge sense of entitlement. I think it's great if there family is well off. What is not great for them to have an attitude like they're better than everybody else.


I picked up 5 "kids" that came in on a private plane to the smaller airport outside Vegas. The pickup location they gave me was another building on the airport property. As I am sitting there I get a phone call asking, "Where are you ? We're waiting." Well, put the pin down right. So I pick them up and off we go. "How long till we get there ? Where's an In N Out burger ? Can you stop there ?" Sure kids anything you say. We are ordering the food and the one girl who requested the ride senses that maybe they are being too whiney. So she says "Hey Uber driver... Do you want something ?" I say No no no like 5 times. Her dweeby friend who was the pilot, (as he continually reminded everyone), goes, "Don't worry about him. He's getting paid for this." Yeah.... Sure. We get to the house and not a dime tip from anyone of them. They didn't eat all that crap in my car but it sure smelled bad until I aired it out. Those millennial's are just plain ignorant. No class unlike us Boomers.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Candy ?, Candy ?....

Candy won't do anything for you but rot your teeth, start you on the path to type 2 diabetes, and give you additional calories that your lard ass definitely DOESN'T need. 

That usually shuts them up ;-O

Andy


----------

